# EUMETSAT - Imagens de satélite???



## Lightning (31 Jul 2009 às 14:16)

Boas

O site da EUMETSAT é um dos que costumo visitar com bastante frequência devido à quantidade de imagens de satélite que são lá disponibilizadas.

Mas desde há uns dias para cá, que essas imagens simplesmente desapareceram. 

Antes, quando acedia a este link http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm e clicava, no lado superior direito, em "real-time images" apareciam bastantes opções para seleccionar a imagem de satélite desejada, e agora só aparecem 3. As opções estavam por debaixo destas 3 linhas:





A EUMETSAT colocou também um aviso a laranja, com o seguinte texto:

"Note: All EUMETSAT images shown on our Web server are subject to EUMETSAT copyright. If you wish to re-use these images, EUMETSAT's copyright credit should be shown by displaying the words "copyright {year} EUMETSAT" (where {year} is the current year) on each of the images shown." 

Penso que quem visitava com frequência o site tal como eu fazia, percebeu bem o que estou a tentar explicar.

O que aconteceu às imagens?


----------



## Fil (31 Jul 2009 às 14:40)

Continua quase tudo na mesma, as imagens é que agora ficaram organizadas em "secções" e por conseguinte com os links alterados. Acho que agora até existem mais produtos, nomeadamente alguns dentro do "Visualised Products" que não me lembro de existirem antes. As imagens que provavelmente consultavas antes estão nos seguintes endereços:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2009 às 14:46)

Sim, eram essas as imagens que eu andava à procura.

Obrigado pela ajuda, Fil.


----------

